# Neuverfilmung: Bryan Singer nimmt sich einem Jules-Verne-Klassiker an



## CarolaHo (5. Februar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Neuverfilmung: Bryan Singer nimmt sich einem Jules-Verne-Klassiker an* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Neuverfilmung: Bryan Singer nimmt sich einem Jules-Verne-Klassiker an


----------



## Odin333 (5. Februar 2016)

Bei Jules Vernes bin ich etwas zwiegespalten. Die Person Jules Vernes mit seiner Fähigkeit sich teils 100 Jahre in die Zukunft zu denken hat mich immer fasziniert. Aber keine einzige der verfilmten Geschichten hat mich wirklich interessiert bzw. fesseln können. Ich denke da wird auch ein Bryan Singer nichts daran ändern können.


----------



## Enisra (5. Februar 2016)

Nett und naja, der Disneyfilm ist jetzt schon echt Alt genug als das man sagen kann: komm, lass das nochmal verfilmen und Grade 20000 Meilen unter dem Meer ist nun echt Alt und man könnte vielleicht noch mehr aus dem Film rausholen an Technik, siehe das einzig gute an dem Unsäglichen Die Liga der Außergewöhnlichen Gentlemen, die Nautilus, weil das erste was ich mir bei dem Böötchen von 54 gedacht habe: Das doch viel zu klein für das was da alles reinpassen soll


----------



## McDrake (5. Februar 2016)

Ich find "Liga" einfach nicht soo schlecht, wies immer beschrieben wird. Vielleicht steh ich einfach auf Trash?
Obwohl ich nich alles, was Tele5 bringt ansehen kann.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Februar 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich find "Liga" einfach nicht soo schlecht, wies immer beschrieben wird.



Ich fand die Liga der außergewöhnlichen Gentleman auch nicht sooo schlecht.
Zumal der Film einen Connery Bonus hat. 
Aber auch Naseeruddin Shah als Nemo hatte irgendwie was.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Februar 2016)

Muss nicht sein, das Buch wurde schon zu oft fürs Fernsehen verwurstet. Der Disney-Klassiker hat selbst heute noch seinen besonderen Charme, an dessen Qualitäten käme man seeehr schwer ran.

Außerdem sind Sci-Fi-Buch-Klassiker-Neuadaptionen zuletzt entweder kolossal gefloppt oder einfach nur schlecht geraten. Time Machine, John Carter, Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde... Nix Brauchbares/Erfolgreiches dabei.


----------



## Loosa (5. Februar 2016)

"in den Jahren 1866 und 1967"? Hatten die in den hundert Jahren dazwischen Probleme mit dem Navi? 

Einerseits fände ich eine moderne, gute Verfilmung klasse. Der Stoff ist einfach super.
Aber ich fürchte da kann man zu viel falsch machen. Hoffentlich kommen die nicht auf die Idee ein High-End Raumschiff unter Wasser zu schicken. Das müsste vom Look unbedingt in Richtung Steampunk gehen!


----------



## MichaelG (25. Februar 2016)

Och ich hab Jules Verne immer verschlungen. Und mag auch die Verfilmungen. Und auf die Neuadaption von 20.000 Meilen unter dem Meer bin ich echt gespannt. Reise zum Mond wäre auch mal eine Thematik. 

Gut die Jacky Chan Version von In 80 Tagen um die Welt war durchaus erfrischend, für mich aber zu wenig Jules Verne dabei. Daher wäre eine Neuverfilmung wie der Klassiker mit David Niven eher interessant.


----------

